# Does this lake have a name?



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Does this lake in Columbus by 670 have a official name

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Broadcast Lake


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Broadcast Lake


Seriously

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Seriously
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yup.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Yup.


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just give me one day on my kayak and I’d die a happy man...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Deazl666 said:


> Just give me one day on my kayak and I’d die a happy man...
> View attachment 260580


It's nothing special. The fishing was just so-so. A lot of meat fisherman used to put every bass on a stringer. I used to fish it fairly often.


----------



## Pagoda (Mar 19, 2018)

Should see a bit less pressure as the one vacant building now has tenants. Still seeing 6-8 dudes lining the bank in that back lot. Id look to see them run people off this year as it looks like a tailgate party. most of the time.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There was a full size propane BBQ grill sitting out on the ice this winter on the North end of the lake.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Muddy said:


> There was a full size propane BBQ grill sitting out on the ice this winter on the North end of the lake.


On Crow Bay?? I heard if you fish that lake the Hilliard PD will arrest you for trespassing. There is a small pond just to west of it and last year someone posted on my nextdoor a rainbow trout caught from it, probably a transplant someone brought over from Antrim.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Never have seen a cop at crow bay. Didnt know that was the name for it. Went there in the summer and saw 3 people on a blow up mattress on the water. Lots of litter. Have seen over a dozen people there at times.


----------



## Pagoda (Mar 19, 2018)

Yea, Crow is a bit tougher access than Broadcast. Seen some guys back in off the freeway... no thanks.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

catfishjustin said:


> Never have seen a cop at crow bay. Didnt know that was the name for it. Went there in the summer and saw 3 people on a blow up mattress on the water. Lots of litter. Have seen over a dozen people there at times.


It’s actually called Blatz Lake; if you zoom in closer on the map “Blatz Lake” disappears and “Crow Bay” appears near that point.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> It’s actually called Blatz Lake; if you zoom in closer on the map “Blatz Lake” disappears and “Crow Bay” appears near that point.


Like the beer..?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> Like the beer..?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Maybe


----------

